# Ruger Speed-Six.



## Baldy

Coming home from a doctors appt yesterday and I see this sign gun shop and the old truck turned right in. I walked in the door and this Stainless Steel Ruger Speed-Six jumps in my hand and wouldn't let go. $400 OTD and it's mine. It's the hard to find 23/4"barrel,.357mag made about 1981 or 2. This puppy is like brand new. They quit making these in 1988 and they are getting hard to find.:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham

I always preferred the older Ruger service revolvers to the newer ones. When the GP100 came out, I was hot to get one based on Skeeter Skelton's review in _Shooting Times_. I traded a blued Security Six toward it. I always regretted that. I never liked the GP nearly as well as the older gun.


----------



## TOF

Nice find Baldy. I sure hope you enjoy it.

:smt1099


----------



## hberttmank

Nice score!


----------



## DJ Niner

Absolutely sweet-looking piece; even the grips appear minty!

Another fan of the Sec-Six/Service-Six/Speed-Six here, but when I was shopping for a used one last year, Ruger told me repair/support was on the way out due to certain parts being out-of-stock. I bit the bullet and went with a GP-100 (and even found another one a couple weeks ago for a song), but as Mike said above, they're just not the same as the older guns I owned in the '80s...


----------



## Blkhawk73

Nice! I've passed up a few over the years. I do however know a fellow that has one, unfired in the box just as he bought it back in the late 70's. he's never even fired the thing. THAT one I'd like to have.


----------



## spacedoggy

Baldy that's a keeper. I just spent the last five minutes staring at your picture until my wife asked me if something was wrong. I can't wait to own one some day, then I could stare at it in my hand.


----------



## Baldy

Thanks for taking a look gentlemen. Yep TOF I am going to have a lot of fun with it. These old Rugers were made to shoot the .38/.357rds and they will get the job done. Good luck on finding one Spacedoggy. They are getting scarce around here.


----------



## JimmySays

Sweet looking wheelgun Mr. Baldy. I bet she shoots sweet too. Congratulations! :smt023


----------



## Bob Wright

Baldy,

You must be a blast when you're out loose!

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest

The first revolver I ever bought was a 6" Security Six in the early 80's. It was a shooter and was my "house gun" for many years. With 10.2 grains of Blue Dot under a 158 gr JHP it was a lot more accurate than I am. It would still hold an inch at 25 yards from a rest with fresh eyes when I traded on an SP 101 and it was like losing an old friend. I own a GP and the SP and I really like them both. I have another Security Six that was my dads that I will never get rid of and it sees it's share of range time with the others.

Baldy that one looks like it's brand new.


----------



## raveneap

I carried the identical Ruger back in the early 80's on the job. Excellent gun, well made as are all Rugers.


----------



## Baldy

I do beleive that this one must of come out of someones collection. Only two of the cylinders showed any sign of powder flash. The other four were bright and shiney. It shoots like a dream and tames the meanest .357s that I could get my hands on. It's got a trigger about like a S&W. One of the finest .357s I have ever shot.


----------



## USAFgsm

I dont know anything about that gun, but it sure does look sexy.


----------



## Baldy

I just got done changing it around a little. I put a spurless hammer on it and a set of Tyler T-Grips. Feels real solid in the hand now. I got a Don Hume holster on the way. She's not as pretty but after about a months practice it will be my main carry gun. If everything works out OK. :smt028


----------



## TOF

It still looks purty Baldy. Lets hope you don't have to use it in it's new role.

:smt1099


----------



## PanaDP

TOF said:


> It still looks purty Baldy. Lets hope you don't have to use it in it's new role.
> 
> :smt1099


I wouldn't want to be on the wrong end of that little firebreather.


----------



## Don357

*Speed-Six*

Nice looking gun!! People can brag about S&W and Colt all they want but nothing beats a good Ruger. I have 2.... a .357 mag Blackhawk NM, and a .357 mag stainless Security-Six. Both shoot like they just came from the factory. My wife used the Security- Six when she worked for Loomis-Fargo Armored. If I knew how to post attachments I would post pics of them.


----------



## Pointblank

That's a fine lookin iron Baldy.:smt023


----------



## Baldy

Thanks gents:mrgreen:. I got to the range once and she's doing a fine job one handed or two. I still need a lot more practice with it before I'll carry it. Now if I can just get a set of glasses so I can half way see again I'll be in high cotton. Oh well so is life.:smt1099


----------

